# P90X and Kempo



## kosho

Hello,
         Well I picked up the P90X work out system with a buddy of mine. 
I started it last night. it is a 90 day program to get you into shape. 
I have starting numbers and will post them all start and end after the 90 days to see what truly has happend. I am going at this with 100% mind and body.  

Kosho


----------



## ackks10

kosho said:


> Hello,
> Well I picked up the P90X work out system with a buddy of mine.
> I started it last night. it is a 90 day program to get you into shape.
> I have starting numbers and will post them all start and end after the 90 days to see what truly has happend. I am going at this with 100% mind and body.
> 
> Kosho




what about the soul, :idunno: sorry Steve just seem like the right thing to say


----------



## kosho

Sensei,
             My mind and body is what needs the work and saving. My soul is good and safe. Thats why I left it out... But you knew that anyways.

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

kosho said:


> Hello,
> Well I picked up the P90X work out system with a buddy of mine.
> I started it last night. it is a 90 day program to get you into shape.
> I have starting numbers and will post them all start and end after the 90 days to see what truly has happend. I am going at this with 100% mind and body.
> 
> Kosho


 
If you started last night (Wednesday), then on Monday you will likely discover that, unfortunately, the kenpo workout is the weakest on the set.  My wife and I have been doing the workouts for about a year, and after the 3rd week, I designed a kenpo workout that was more intense and made use of heavy bags (granted, not everyone owns a studio).

Anyway, we just bought the 2nd set of upgraded workouts and have put them into our routine.  We love it, and are up at 4 am at least 5 days a week.  

If we could just stick with the diet!

If you read this before today's workout, DON'T eat for at least an hour prior to it!  It takes a week or two to have been through the program to start to remember some of the tips.  We have them memorized, so I get to annoy my wife by saying the lines before he says them on the tape.

If you are really serious, even without following the diet, you will notice structural changes rather quickly.  It is an awesome program.  Good luck with it!  Do your best and...


----------



## KenpoDave

BTW, I'll be interested to find out what your favorite workout in the first series is.

Mine is Yoga X.


----------



## kosho

Dave,
          Thanks for the comments. I plan on giving it 100% of what I got for the 90 days. only 89 more to go.  I will keep you posted on what is going on. 

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

Alright!  Good luck with it.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

I started the program a while ago and then fell off it during the holidays.  I keep meaning to start again but I've been having a hard time figuring out the right time of day to hurt myself all over again.  It is a great program and I liked doing it, it's just starting over that is hard.


----------



## kosho

OK,
         Day 2 out of the way.  WOW that's really a great burn.  my calf is on fire. water is just running off  of me.  Some of the moves I was like ok this is easy. THEN what hit me a truck.  pretty sore right now.
but a good one. 88 more days to go.

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

kosho said:


> OK,
> Day 2 out of the way. WOW that's really a great burn. my calf is on fire. water is just running off of me. Some of the moves I was like ok this is easy. THEN what hit me a truck. pretty sore right now.
> but a good one. 88 more days to go.
> 
> Kosho


 
Yes, the hot foot would be so much easier if we could do it first!

"Calves are gonna be purty!"


----------



## kosho

Day 3  
          Well dave this was hard on my left should.

 (thats the one I had 2 surgerys on) But I just used a lower weight on it.
Ab Ripper X again was NICE I now find myself looking forward to the work out time. I know it is day 3 But years ago I was a GYM rat and worked out a lot. I was hoping this would maybe kick in and it has. Just makes me what to push myself harder.  Looking forward to the next one. 

Kosho


----------



## kosho

Day 4 gone... 86 more to go...

Kosho


----------



## hapkenkido

i kind of feel stupid but what is p90x? i have seen it for sale on ebay.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

hapkenkido said:


> i kind of feel stupid but what is p90x? i have seen it for sale on ebay.


Here is a link to their website.  That will explain it all.  http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/best_sellers/p90x.do


----------



## KenpoDave

kosho said:


> Day 4 gone... 86 more to go...
> 
> Kosho


 
Hang in there.  How's the diet?

So, you did Yoga today?  How was it?


----------



## kosho

Day 5 gone.  
                  Dave, The Yogo was good.  I did not realize how hard yoga is  and what inner power you need to get some of the spots. It was good.

Today was legs and back and again ab ripper X  Good sweat today. the time seems to go by faster every time. Thats good. I have been really good with the diet and hope to keep that going also. The wife still is eating what ever she wants. But I am still having fun and next week a buddy of mine is joining in so that will also help push my self.

85 more to go.  I have the Kenpo X work out tommorrow. will do it and see   what that brings. You said it was ok. so I plan on trying it and If the kenpo work out is just ok then i will add and what not with my shaolin kempo stuff.  

Kosho


----------



## kosho

Day 6 was a hard day for me as my back is killing me today. I have a L5S1 disk issue. So I did a slow walk threw in kenpo x part. It was ok even if i felt great I still would think it was ok.  so 84 more to go.
tommorrow is rest or flex the body.

Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

What the input on trying this program 5-6 days  a week ....  My buddy has been trying to get me to commit but I can't...I currently started training in Silat and at this point this is more important to me than looking good....Health wise..I already do my own kenpo a couple of days a week as well as 2 days a week at Silat (only my second week and I am very impressed with it)...As such there is no way I do 90 days straight...which led the question.....thoughts from those that have completed  it???


----------



## kosho

I train in Shaolin Kempo and Kosho Ryu Kempo and GJJ. After amount of time the body gets used to the trtainings and what not. I myself needed a kick to get myself back into shape. This 90 day program is just what I needed. I will post what has helped me over the 90 days when I get done with it.

Kosho


----------



## ackks10

kosho said:


> Day 6 was a hard day for me as my back is killing me today. I have a L5S1 disk issue. So I did a slow walk threw in kenpo x part. It was ok even if i felt great I still would think it was ok.  so 84 more to go.
> tommorrow is rest or flex the body.
> 
> Kosho



Hey Sensei  do u remember what i said about the back problem  as you know i to have l5si problem, please watch what u r doing ,because you just might come out of it like a crayfish:duh: and i know that does not feel good:asian:


----------



## kosho

Sensei,
             Thanks I am working things slow and what not. I have a meeting with a Boston surgen for my back issue. (second DR.) as the first 1 wants to cut me open. So I feel that doing this program is a way to avoid surgery. as I have nothing to lose and everything to gain. 
I look forward to are next training.

Kosho


----------



## ackks10

:bow:here you go, see if you can see that L5SI with this guy:lool:


----------



## kosho

Day 7 gone. WOW 1 week into it. NICE.

only 83 more to go.

Kosho


PS  Sensei Elmer That L5S1 Disk on that guy you posted looked fine. LOL


----------



## RevIV

This is great sensei-  Funny we are all thinking of this. my friend at the Kenpo Academy in Derry bought it and loves it. Myself and a friend of mine ordered it and will be doing it during the day before classes-- will i  be able to teach still after these?  
Dont forget to look up the issue on the L5 and the electric shock thingy somewhere in boston
Jesse


----------



## kosho

Jessie,
            Thanks I will.

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

RevIV said:


> This is great sensei- Funny we are all thinking of this. my friend at the Kenpo Academy in Derry bought it and loves it. Myself and a friend of mine ordered it and will be doing it during the day before classes-- will i be able to teach still after these?
> Dont forget to look up the issue on the L5 and the electric shock thingy somewhere in boston
> Jesse


 
You will have a little trouble teaching after the workout at first, but you will get used to it.


----------



## kosho

Day 8,  gone.  82 to go.   Things are good. shoulders are in pain from the surgery I had last april.  But still pushing on...


Kosho


----------



## kosho

Day 9 gone. 81 to go. This may sound funny But me posting here every day is pushing me to work on this system. At the End of the 30 mark I will post some Numbers. where I sarted and where I am at.

Saturday I will be in Manchester NH for a Large Seminar. Many, Many Teachers will be there should be FUN. So I will post sunday.

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

It's kind of getting me pushed again, too.  I did KenpoX/CardioX + today.  Good sweat.


----------



## ackks10

kosho said:


> Day 9 gone. 81 to go. This may sound funny But me posting here every day is pushing me to work on this system. At the End of the 30 mark I will post some Numbers. where I sarted and where I am at.
> 
> Saturday I will be in Manchester NH for a Large Seminar. Many, Many Teachers will be there should be FUN. So I will post sunday.
> 
> Kosho



Sensei i got a couple calls from people about this weekend, but please watch what u r doing up there, don't hurt yourself


----------



## kosho

*Sensei i got a couple calls from people about this weekend, but please watch what u r doing up there, don't hurt yourself* 

I will do my best sensei, But You know What can happen. LOL
I will also keep my ears opened.

Day day 10 GONE. Nice upper body arms and shoulders work out. 
also Ab ripper X  Man that just kicks you butt. Things are going well. I am doing good with the diet also.

Dave glad to hear this is firing you up also. 

Day 11 will be in a hotel. That should be fun LOL

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

Funny.  I did my first week in a hotel, sort of.  I did all the routines that did not need weights.


----------



## kosho

Day 11 and Day 12 gone. 78 to go. Things are still good. I talked to people I have not seen for a few months and most said I looked different. Thats good. 

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

kosho said:


> Day 11 and Day 12 gone. 78 to go. Things are still good. I talked to people I have not seen for a few months and most said I looked different. Thats good.
> 
> Kosho


 
There's some good motivation for you.


----------



## kosho

Day 13,  Almost 2 weeks Gone already. Legs and Back and ab ripper X.
wow my legs are toast. good work out. My lower back is hurting tonight.
mostly from the weekend seminar. Took some good hits from Hanshi and Jeff D Sensei.  Dave looks like Ice for me before bed. HHHMMMMM
Nice one tommorrow with day 14. 

Kosho


----------



## kosho

day 14 gone. starting 3rd week. 

kosho


----------



## Jdokan

Did you take "before" photo's???  Be nice to see "real" results....


----------



## kosho

Day 15 gone.  WOW I am drained. I will post all ((((REAL)))) Info at day 90. I have 75 more to go... 

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

Nice.  I had to miss yesterday because I was on the road at 4 am and did not get in until 7 pm.


----------



## kosho

Day 16 was fun. The more I do the work outs the over all better I feel. That to me is great.  I have day 17 this afternoon. Arms and shoulders and AB ripper X. The thing I thought would be the hardest for me would be the diet. But I have been following a basic one and staying with it. ( Basically I change my eating habits )
Hope everyone has a great weekend.

Kosho


----------



## kosho

Day 17 yesterday and day 18 this Morning GONE. Yoga this Morning.
Its ok. Have legs and back and AB ripper X tommorrow. 

Kosho


----------



## kosho

day 19 done. Lower back hurting all day today. did the work out just slower and less pounds. Hopfully better tommorrow.

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

kosho said:


> day 19 done. Lower back hurting all day today. did the work out just slower and less pounds. Hopfully better tommorrow.
> 
> Kosho


 
We did plyo Saturday morning then spent about 7 hours working in the yard and hauling lumber out front.  Sunday was tough.  We did shoulders and arms, then went to a yoga class that afternoon.  I feel better today, but definitely over did it this weekend.


----------



## masherdong

I just saw this on an infomercial.  It looks pretty intense!


----------



## kosho

*We did plyo Saturday morning then spent about 7 hours working in the yard and hauling lumber out front. Sunday was tough. We did shoulders and arms, then went to a yoga class that afternoon. I feel better today, but definitely over did it this weekend.*
*__________________
Dave*

Sounds like a long weekend for you dave. Wednesday will be starting the 4th week for me. So I change what looks like just that 1 week and the repeat weeks 5 -7. Tonight is kenpo X, Its ok I think I am going to change some things around for that. To make it a better sweat and what not.
I do like the stretching class.  thats tuesday night. 

Kosho


----------



## fnorfurfoot

I've been following your thread and you have inspired me to get back to working out.  I bought P90X last year and followed it for roughly 2 months.  Then the holidays hit and everything went down the crapper.  I just finished day 1 Chest and Back plus ABRX.  I am disgusted with what I was able to do.  Hopefully it will come back quickly.


----------



## KenpoDave

fnorfurfoot said:


> I've been following your thread and you have inspired me to get back to working out. I bought P90X last year and followed it for roughly 2 months. Then the holidays hit and everything went down the crapper. I just finished day 1 Chest and Back plus ABRX. I am disgusted with what I was able to do. Hopefully it will come back quickly.


 
Go for it!


----------



## KenpoDave

kosho said:


> Sounds like a long weekend for you dave. Wednesday will be starting the 4th week for me. So I change what looks like just that 1 week and the repeat weeks 5 -7. Tonight is kenpo X, Its ok I think I am going to change some things around for that. To make it a better sweat and what not.
> I do like the stretching class. thats tuesday night.
> 
> Kosho


 
For your second round (5-7) you will switch your upper body routines.  Everything else will stay the same.  Recovery week is interesting.


----------



## KenpoDave

masherdong said:


> I just saw this on an infomercial. It looks pretty intense!


 
It sure can be.


----------



## kosho

*I've been following your thread and you have inspired me to get back to working out. I bought P90X last year and followed it for roughly 2 months. Then the holidays hit and everything went down the crapper. I just finished day 1 Chest and Back plus ABRX. I am disgusted with what I was able to do. Hopefully it will come back quickly...*


Glad this helped push ya. Tonight was a great work out in kenpo x,
good sweat going. Changed it around.

So day 20 gone. 70 to go.  Tommorrow is a nice day for day 21.

Kosho


----------



## kailat

Hey just found this thread!!  interesting because i just ordered this series the other day... i have a friend thats doing it and hes getting good results from it... I thought I would jump on the P90X band wagon.... 

 MAN sounds like a good workout... im tired of the same routine in the GYM..


----------



## KenpoDave

Hmmm, with enough interest, we could form a group!


----------



## kosho

week 4 seems like a relaxed week. I start tonight with it. I will still be doing AB ripper X It is not listed but I love the work out...

Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

After reading through this thread I grew tired of you having all the fun...I just bought the series....I expect delivery in the alloted time indicated and hope to be posting soon....
Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## kosho

Do not forget the before and after photos... LOL

Good luck and enjoy. I truly like the work outs and will keep at it.

Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

kosho said:


> Do not forget the before and after photos... LOL
> 
> Good luck and enjoy. I truly like the work outs and will keep at it.
> 
> Kosho


 
Can I borrow a wide angle lens?  (snicker)

Should be here in 5-7 days.....gives me a week at home to work it before I go to Florida on vaca for a week....hopefully the second week is something I can do at the hotel....comments??


----------



## KenpoDave

Jdokan said:


> Can I borrow a wide angle lens? (snicker)
> 
> Should be here in 5-7 days.....gives me a week at home to work it before I go to Florida on vaca for a week....hopefully the second week is something I can do at the hotel....comments??


 
The 2nd week is the same as the first.  The toughest part about doing it on vacation will be the diet.


----------



## Jdokan

That's good to hear...What is the diet like?  Currently I'm not a big eater or into junk food....don't drink alcohol...probalby the worst thing is the the amount of tea I drink 5-6 cups a day with a tsp of sugar per cup...I don't think that's too bad....I was doing alot of yogurt thinking it healthy until I researched the amount of sugar in things....each tsp of sugar is 4grams...an 8 oz. blueberry Columbo yogurt is the equivalent of approx 9 tsp of sugar...a can of soda is about 10-12 tsp of sugar depending on brand, etc....BUT you're right...while on Vaca the thing to do is to eat like you normally don't do: rich foods and desserts......

The second week exercises....will I need to be bringing the dvd?  
I am really excited to be doing this....


----------



## kosho

For me the diet or eating habbits I change how I eat.
I eat oatmeal in the AM with a banana. 2 glasses of water. 
2 hours later a small snack. apple/specail K bar/. then lunch a salad with tuna fish evey other day. Then a snack 2 hours later. then Veg and chicken for dinner. then nothing after 7 PM. Water/Water/Water.
I put down 6 - 10 Glasses a day now. I stopped Coffee
 (((that was Hard))).  I change things up a little but thats what I am eating all week. I stopped eating Steak. LOVE IT just cut it out for now.

At Day 45 (1/2 way threw) I will post Numbers to show what has been happening. Hopfully they will be good. LOL

Kosho


----------



## kosho

Day 22 gone  and tonight is day 23. Core Syngineticks ( spelling)

Kosho


----------



## John Brewer

Thanks for posting this. I've been interested in this program.


----------



## kosho

Day 23 Gone. WOW  that was a good work out. Sweat running off.
The wife has now jumped in. she like the changes she is seeing in me and has joined in. better late then never.

Kosho


----------



## Tames D

Jdokan said:


> After reading through this thread I grew tired of you having all the fun...I just bought the series....I expect delivery in the alloted time indicated and hope to be posting soon....
> Thanks!!!!!!!


How did you purchase it? Infomercial, website or other? Whats the cost? Maybe I'll look into this instead of a bowflex.


----------



## kosho

Here is a link to their website. That will explain it all. 

http://www.beachbody.com/product/fit...ellers/p90x.do

I have friends who have BO Flex, after some time it just sits there.
with OK progress

This is in CD form and truly pushes you.  I have had better resaults
then most of them in a shorter time frame. I truly love this set of CDs.
I have had 2 shoulder surgerys and I have a L5S1 disk issue.  by doing this I am feeling better and stronger. I have lost weight in a slow but every week progress. 

Hope this helps.

Kosho


----------



## Tames D

kosho said:


> Here is a link to their website. That will explain it all.
> 
> http://www.beachbody.com/product/fit...ellers/p90x.do
> 
> I have friends who have BO Flex, after some time it just sits there.
> with OK progress
> 
> This is in CD form and truly pushes you. I have had better resaults
> then most of them in a shorter time frame. I truly love this set of CDs.
> I have had 2 shoulder surgerys and I have a L5S1 disk issue. by doing this I am feeling better and stronger. I have lost weight in a slow but every week progress.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Kosho


Thanks. Can't complain about the price. I think I'll go for it.


----------



## John Brewer

QUI-GON said:


> Thanks. Can't complain about the price. I think I'll go for it.


Ditto, next week.


----------



## KenpoDave

Awesome.  We need a club or something!!!


----------



## Tames D

I just called and they said if I act now they'll throw in an Ed Parker Jr signature Kenpo uniform absolutely free, LOL.

I gotta find a way to do pull ups in my house. Of all things, I don't have anything in my home that I could use for pull ups.


----------



## John Brewer

KenpoDave said:


> Awesome.  We need a club or something!!!


Sounds good!


----------



## kosho

$ 15.00 pull up bar at walmart. it goes into door casing in less then 6 min.

Kosho


----------



## kosho

Hello,

          Day 29 Gone.  Started week 5 tonight.  Chest, tris, and shoulders. followed by Ab ripper X.

Man what a work out. toasted. I could not keep up. The blood just running threw the body.  I also picked up a Mountain Bike today. Adding that into my work outs also. did 4 miles on it today. then a great BJJ class work out then followed that with P90X. Im done going to bed. 

Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

Okay...this package arrived yesterday.  I started looking at the food suppliment program (sounds better than diet) and I'm trying to decide if I should wait until after I come back from vacation....I know the food will be more difficult to control but then I think what better way to test my resolve...plus that gives me 14 days before having to take my shirt off.....Think I will start the exercise tomorrow and do  my best to adhere to the food program...
wish me well!!
j,


----------



## kosho

Good luck. JUst keep pushing PLAY on the DVD. Everyday you get better and stronger. Trust me if you put in the effort you will see a change. 
In 16 more days i will be 1/2 way threw it. I plan on posting Numbers then.

Good luck and just push ahead. some of the things you will learn in this is really cool.

Kosho


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei

Steve,
Are you going to be at Hanchi's next instructor training in Rhode Island in May?  It'd be interesting for me to see your progress, since the last time I saw you was right before you began the program.

_Don Flatt


----------



## kosho

Don,
       I will be there looking forward to it. Talked with Hanshi about the May weekend the other day. At terry Dows Gathering April 5th and 6th. 
Sensei Kelly said he saw some changes and so did Sensei Tony D in how I was moving and how I looked.

I feel a ton better and Today is day 30rd. I have Polymetrics to do. Its a good work out. I also have a 5 mile bike ride planned. I am so Glad I picked this system up. It is just hard work and no going to the GYM or leaving the house. Everything is right here and it takes up VERY little room. Over the Summer I plan on adding a 2 class a week work out Just using the things I have learned in this DVD set. 

Don Take care see you in a few weeks.

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

We have integrated the P90X + series into the workout program.  At the moment, we are doing week 1 followed by week 5, followed by the + DVDs, then back to week 1.

We split the aerobic days between plyo, the 2 kenpos or my own workout, interval X +, synergistics, and cardio X.  We do yoga once a week and go to a yoga class once a week.

Not being real strict, but it was time to break it up a bit.  My wife is hoping to use summer vacation (she is a teacher) to do a serious 90 day routine, diet and all, since she will have time to stay on top of food prep.  I'm all for that, although driving 1,000 miles a week is a killer on the diet.  Difficult to prepare in advance when I am often called out of town for overnight emergencies at the spur of the moment.  Wendy's salads are good, but...


----------



## kosho

Sounds good dave. I also teach and have the summers off. I plan on doing the P90X again during the summer also. I have been really good with following this Program and look forward to day 45. to see what has truly change for me Number wise.

Koaho


----------



## Tames D

My package arrived today. Saturday I'll go out and buy a pull up bar. I like the one P90X sells on their website, I'll buy that one if I don't find one I like as well.


----------



## Jdokan

QUI-GON said:


> How did you purchase it? Infomercial, website or other? Whats the cost? Maybe I'll look into this instead of a bowflex.


Soory for the late reply...I say you already purchased...I bought on-line....I have the bowflex (gift from a divorcing buddy) and hope to be able to utilize it for the program....don't have weights or bands....I start tomorrow morning...currently burning back up copies for myself to store away...have ruined to many originals in the past.......
CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kosho

Day 31 gone. Today is day 32 will be doing that after I teach this AM. 



Kosho


----------



## John Brewer

Well I'm a week behind. Will be buying it this week God willing.


----------



## kosho

Nice,
          I really think you will like the program.

Kosho


----------



## kosho

Day 33 gone.  good work out on Legs. Ab ripper X

Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

Started Sunday day 1.....push up hell....I am sore today...couldn't match them 1 for 1 BUT SOON......doing disk 2 tonight...can't wait...really enjoy the soreness...haven't felt like this in a very long time....


----------



## Jdokan

kosho said:


> Day 33 gone. good work out on Legs. Ab ripper X
> 
> Kosho


Do you do the Ab ripper X the three times a week?
 My lower back and oddly enough front of my hips...really had alot of pain, muscle pain nothing skeletel (sp)just not used to the work out......the abs was tough...couldn't balance on my ***, kept falling over....kinda funny.....


----------



## kosho

I Do them (4) times a week now. At first it was really hard to do. But as you do them more the better you get. I added a day to AB ripper X
Just because I love the work out and the inches it is taking off my belly. 

The pain will slowly go away. just do the best you can. YOU will see a good change.

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

My back hurt doing some of the Ab Ripper X moves at first, especially at 4 in the morning.  You get over it by about the 3rd or 4th time.


----------



## kosho

Day 34 gone.  Kenpo X


Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

kosho said:


> Day 34 gone. Kenpo X
> 
> 
> Kosho


 
SOOOOO Jealous~!!!!!!
Plyometrics was GREAT....Little left knee pain but considering the abuse it has taken over the years it held up better than I thought....I haven't looked at what tonights' workout will be...kinda taken it by surprise....I like the additional ab ripper think I'll add that in also.....
The diet I haven't followed to the T as yet, meaning I haven't gone out and purchased the supplies and made up the meal plans....But I am and have been very dedicated to cutting fats, sugars, etc.....I do alot of salads, fish chicken & fruit...Have cut my portions WAY down....Pretty much my intake is kinda in line with what they listed...sort of...Once back from vaca next week...I do plan to start following their plan......
It really feels good to be getting healthier again...I did ALOT of mountain bike riding for the last 3-4 years and this past season things got away a little.....BUT...that is all behind me now......:tantrum:


----------



## Jdokan

QUI-GON said:


> My package arrived today. Saturday I'll go out and buy a pull up bar. I like the one P90X sells on their website, I'll buy that one if I don't find one I like as well.


I'd be interested in what you find...I looked at one at Dick's Sorting Goods and didn't like it.....
Let me know...


----------



## kosho

*SOOOOO Jealous~!!!!!!
Plyometrics was GREAT....Little left knee pain but considering the abuse it has taken over the years it held up better than I thought....I haven't looked at what tonights' workout will be...kinda taken it by surprise....I like the additional ab ripper think I'll add that in also.....
The diet I haven't followed to the T as yet, meaning I haven't gone out and purchased the supplies and made up the meal plans....But I am and have been very dedicated to cutting fats, sugars, etc.....I do alot of salads, fish chicken & fruit...Have cut my portions WAY down....Pretty much my intake is kinda in line with what they listed...sort of...Once back from vaca next week...I do plan to start following their plan......
It really feels good to be getting healthier again...I did ALOT of mountain bike riding for the last 3-4 years and this past season things got away a little.....BUT...that is all behind me now......:tantrum:*


I just chagned how I am eating now. I added Water to my life. I eat 4-5 small meals all day long. More and More people are seeing changes with me. That is a GREAT thing.  I am closing in on day 45. Tonight for me is Relax or work on Flexability. Glad things are going well. 

Kosho


----------



## Tames D

Jdokan said:


> I'd be interested in what you find...I looked at one at Dick's Sorting Goods and didn't like it.....
> Let me know...


I didn't get a chance to check out any stores over the weekend (life got in the way). But I did surf the net and found some nice pull up bars. Instead of using a door opening I think I'm going to get one that bolts or hangs from my truss in the garage. That would tie in perfectly with my  gym/dojo setup I currently have in the garage.


----------



## Jdokan

QUI-GON said:


> Instead of using a door opening I think I'm going to get one that bolts or hangs from my truss in the garage. That would tie in perfectly with my gym/dojo setup I currently have in the garage.


 

Glad to hear you say that......the guy that is on this journey with me owns a machine shop and we're going to make something for my dojo and his garage that also will hang from ceilings joists.....I have a Kali calss tonight then the 3rd disk then hopefully have a llittle me time to draft up some designs......


----------



## RevIV

I am having trouble finding wall mounted chin up bars..  All my doorways are really big.  I started a little bit of the P90X today.. just evaluations and ab ripperX.  I am not going all out like Kosho is but thats ok,  I am doing what i can and i will be happy with that.  So if anyone has found luck on the wall mounts send me a note please. Thanks


----------



## kosho

*I am having trouble finding wall mounted chin up bars.. All my doorways are really big. I started a little bit of the P90X today.. just evaluations and ab ripperX. I am not going all out like Kosho is but thats ok, I am doing what i can and i will be happy with that. So if anyone has found luck on the wall mounts send me a note please. Thanks*

Sensei D,
             What did you think of AB ripper X????  I love it. I have a Training this weekend in Narragansette RI at Sensei Babcocks Dojo with Hanshi Juchnik Then a trip over to Foxwoods. Should be a Great weekend. Glad to hear you have started. I myself am hooked on it (p90X) when you get a chance give me a call. would love to come down to your dojo and work out with you again.

Kosho


----------



## kosho

Day 35 Gone....Start week 6 tonight. I love this work out, Chest/tri/shoulders and Ab ripper X.

Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

Startin day 4...yoga disk...really sore..feels great...Have a problem with the ab ripper disk...the section where you push your feet towards the ceiling..REALLY HURTS  the muscles along the lower section of the spine, to the degree that I can't do them...as a result I'm doing reverse crunches on the Roman Chair...I will continue to try to develop them though maybe 1 then 2, etc....
I have gotten mt son to jump in with us...thank you P90X...


----------



## kosho

Day 36 gone,

Kosho


----------



## RevIV

Ummm.... how am i supposed to do plyometrics today when i can barely lift my legs to put them in my pants?  hahaha,, this is great.
Jesse


----------



## kosho

It only gets better. Everyday you train or do this is 1 day closer to your goal. I can not beleave that I am on week 6. 

Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

RevIV said:


> Ummm.... how am i supposed to do plyometrics today when i can barely lift my legs to put them in my pants? hahaha,, this is great.
> Jesse


TRUELY...I FEEL YOUR PAIN BROTHER!!!!
Though after doing the Yoga (which was tougher than I thought) I feel much better....This program is awesome.....


----------



## Bodhisattva

kosho said:


> Hello,
> Well I picked up the P90X work out system with a buddy of mine.
> I started it last night. it is a 90 day program to get you into shape.
> I have starting numbers and will post them all start and end after the 90 days to see what truly has happend. I am going at this with 100% mind and body.
> 
> Kosho


 
I think P-90X is one of the best of the TV Advertised training programs.

To be honest, it's one of the only programs on TV that looks worthwhile to me at all.

I've never seen the actual product before though.


----------



## kosho

*I think P-90X is one of the best of the TV Advertised training programs.

To be honest, it's one of the only programs on TV that looks worthwhile to me at all.

I've never seen the actual product before though*.


I love it myself. I think it is one of the best ways to get into shape. It does not take up any room. I am seeing great results with it. 
I look forward to the work out times and the stress that leaves my body is also a Great plus. If I can do it anyone can...

Kosho


----------



## kosho

Day 37 gone, great work out last night. 8 more days and will post the 1/2 way numbers. hope all have a great weekend.

kosho


----------



## Ryan C

Great work Kosho! I'm on week 2 Kenpo X today, then stretch tomorrow and I'll be starting week 3 on monday. My calves are SO SORE from the standing calf raises yesterday. Love it. I hope they get a lot bigger as it looks like most of the people in the training videos have small calves. I want mine to get a lot larger.


What can you guys tell me about the core synergistics workout? Will I need to add ab ripper x into the routine at all or is the synergistics better by itself?

77 days to go.  Good changes in my body already too. I was a skinny 22 year old and now I'm heading towards rippedness, with the addition of eating a lot more than I used to.


----------



## kosho

Its all good. I did the AB ripper X during that time also. But it is a great work out also.

Kosho


----------



## Ryan C

You might even not need to do the entire P90X again with the addition of P90X+

I'm not sure what they added or changed there, or how the routines work, but it mixes things up from the same workouts all the time. I'll be in the middle of a workout and catch myself saying some of the lines out loud before Tony says them - by myself too 


The kenpo excercise is the weakest of the program for me. I'd like to incorporate some more moves into that because I just don't break enough of a sweat. The very end when the punches get faster is the best sweat of the excercise, and then it ends.


----------



## Xue Sheng

kosho

I have a question about P90X

I did P90 a few years back and it was a good program and I do not doubt P90X is a great one too but they were REALLY pushing the supplements as part of the P90 program, are they a big part of P90X as well?


----------



## Tames D

Jdokan said:


> I'd be interested in what you find...I looked at one at Dick's Sorting Goods and didn't like it.....
> Let me know...


Ok... I picked up a few things this weekend from a local gym equipment retailer. 


Chin up bar similar to the P90X chin up bar. Mounts in the door jamb. this one has 6 grips. It doesn't require mounting brackets in the wall above the door. Works by wedge/pressure theory. But it works great. I couldn't find one that hangs from the garage rafters.
Bowflex SelectTech Dumbells. Time to get rid of my free weight dumbells. I'm gonna love these.
Plyometrix mat
The chin up bar doubles as a push up stand. If I don't like this I'll pick up a set of stands.


----------



## kosho

Ok been doing a lot of things the last few days. Last night was *day 41* and today will be day 42. So Friday will be day 45 and I will post some numbers from start to 1/2 way.  day 1 to day 45. then at the end maybe post Photos. LOL

Yesterday was Kenpo X so I do a good 45 min work out on my own stuff with Kempo. I do all my katas with 15 - 20 pounds of dumbells. It is a great work out that I picked up from Evans Sensei. Then I did Ab ripper X.
Love that Ab work out.

Had a great work out this pasted weekend with hanshi Juchnik and others that went to RI. also Good to see you again Donn F.

Tonight is rest or Flex the the body. I think I will go on a 10 mile bike ride.
started riding to work now on nice days to save Gas......

Have a great day.

Kosho


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei

Steve,

I'm still trying to process all that we learned.  I'm now doing sticky hands and sticky stick on all kinds of random items. Great weekend!  It was good to see you.  You're looking good, I'm looking forward to your half way point numbers.  

Sorry about encouraging Hanshi to hit you more.  I couldn't help it.  I hope the headaches didn't last too long.

_Don Flatt


----------



## kosho

Its all good.


Kosho


----------



## kosho

wow day 45.  ok here are a couple of numbers.

starting weight was 246.5 pounds as of today 225.5

*lost 21 total pounds*.

I was about a 39 inch going into 40 pants.

now 36 are on me and I can put 2 thumps around so I need to have a belt on. so 

*3 inches in that area*. 

My face is showing the loss of the pounds. from what people tell me.

my belly was large. It is now looking flatter and leaner. I have some cuts coming so I truly think the 6 pack will be here in the next 45 days...

Over all I am very happy with the changes I am going threw...

Kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

kosho said:


> wow day 45. ok here are a couple of numbers.
> 
> starting weight was 246.5 pounds as of today 225.5
> 
> *lost 21 total pounds*.
> 
> I was about a 39 inch going into 40 pants.
> 
> now 36 are on me and I can put 2 thumps around so I need to have a belt on. so
> 
> *3 inches in that area*.
> 
> My face is showing the loss of the pounds. from what people tell me.
> 
> my belly was large. It is now looking flatter and leaner. I have some cuts coming so I truly think the 6 pack will be here in the next 45 days...
> 
> Over all I am very happy with the changes I am going threw...
> 
> Kosho


 
That is awesome.  I bet you are feeling good, too.


----------



## kosho

Thanks dave,
                       YES, I feel great... My level of doing things is higher.
I now want to do more, like take walks, ride my new mt bike, play with my kids. TO me this is truly a new gift. My back has been a major issue and now I am running around and playing with my 11 and 7 year old. More then before. That alone  I am thankful for. I now eat better and take my time eating. I no longer just eat something. I make sure it is good for me. 
I drink water more now. I really think that anyone who wants to get into shape can with this P90X system. Just doing it for the 45 days alone has changed me for the better. can not wait until day 90 and then day 180.

I plan on doing doubles over the summer with the P90X. so come 09.02.08 my birthday I hope to be 195-205 pound wise and a 34 pants. 
that is my over all goal. 

Kosho


----------



## John Brewer

That is great!


----------



## Ryan C

kosho said:


> Thanks dave,
> YES, I feel great... My level of doing things is higher.
> I now want to do more, like take walks, ride my new mt bike, play with my kids. TO me this is truly a new gift. My back has been a major issue and now I am running around and playing with my 11 and 7 year old. More then before. That alone  I am thankful for. I now eat better and take my time eating. I no longer just eat something. I make sure it is good for me.
> I drink water more now. I really think that anyone who wants to get into shape can with this P90X system. Just doing it for the 45 days alone has changed me for the better. can not wait until day 90 and then day 180.
> 
> I plan on doing doubles over the summer with the P90X. so come 09.02.08 my birthday I hope to be 195-205 pound wise and a 34 pants.
> that is my over all goal.
> 
> Kosho




Very inspiring, thanks for sharing. 72 days to go myself, unfortunately missed yoga this week and could not do legs and back today. Tomorrow I'll be doing it, then I'm just two days from starting week 4.

Exciting  
Good results and weight loss, kosho. Keep it up.


----------



## Jdokan

Started into week 3 for me....feeling great, have seen big improvements in ability.  I did not do the pictures, number thing....I wanted to get busy first.  I will start recording reps & weight though I want to see the process improvements....Thinking about the smart dumbells...kills me to spend $100.00 on them when I have the Bowflex....Just that the Bowflex is so slow moving from exercise to exercise....That's a $100.00 I could be putting into my "new bass" kitty....oh well....
BRING IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## kosho

Glad this few pages has helped others to join in...

Kosho


----------



## kosho

starting week 7 tonight.  things are still going well. 

Kosho


----------



## kosho

things are going great. Starting week 8 wed: slipped into size 34/32 jeans last night. I could not believe it. I was hoping to maybe get into that size (34) by the end of it. I was a 32 in high school. 20 years ago. LOL  so maybe a 32 is a goal... also lost a few more pound from the scale. 

Hope all is well for everyone else.

Kosho


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei

Today is day 8 for me.

I'm down about 2 to 3 lbs on the scale.

No difference on the tape measure for chest or waist. My size 34 pants are feeling a bit looser though.  My arms are 1/4" bigger.

_Don Flatt


----------



## arnisador

I watched part of an informercial for P90X last night...the martial arts style moves they showed briefly caught my eye. Looks like it requires a great deal of motivation.


----------



## KenpoDave

arnisador said:


> I watched part of an informercial for P90X last night...the martial arts style moves they showed briefly caught my eye. Looks like it requires a great deal of motivation.


 
I have found that it requires a partner.  For myself, I would probably not be able to stick with it if I did not have a partner.

But, you do get addicted quickly!


----------



## newGuy12

Wow, this thread is a glowing testimonial for this product.  I have been able to check out the Abs-Ripper-X part (the ~15 min abs program).  I could not do it without taking breaks.  I think Tony Horton is the man.  He really describes these motions well.  

I do think that it might have been better for him to say things like, "Don't you wuss out on me, you maggot, you keep knocking these out!" instead of, "if you need to take a break, go ahead", but he may fear being sued.

I am interested in the yoga-asana routine he has.  90 minutes is long, but he takes his time with the salutations, not going too fast, which I prefer.  My back is not so young these days.   I have not done that routine yet, but have looked at the tape (right -- no help that is!)  I will hopefully do the yoga tomorrow morning.  

If I could only do the yoga every morning, and the abs routine three times a week, I would be happy.  That is a corruption of his program, but, hey, I'm a weird guy.  

I definitely look forward to purchasing this product.  A righteous personal trainer such as Tony Horton deserves no less.  I am quite impressed, especially after hearing such good things about it on this thread!


----------



## kosho

Ok another day gone... Here is a funny but true P90X story.

Tony says do not eat 1 hour before doing Ab ripper X  "OK"

So I eat at 5:00 PM Pasta just a avg helping. at 7Pm I have my GJJ class for 1 hour went well. at 10:00 PM  (5hours after eating) I do my chest and back video  then AB ripper X. going into the 4th part of the work out. I get a cold clammy feeling and I run to the bathroom and up comes all my dinner. WOW that did not go well. LOL

SO here's a tip DO NOT EAT PASTA 5Hours before you do AB RIPPER X.

So I will do my ABs tonight.


Kosho


----------



## Tames D

Completed Day 1 today. 
Excellent workout. I've never been a fan of pushups and pullups but this new equipment I picked up makes it much more interesting. The bodyRev pushup stands (aka The Perfect Pushup) take the strain off your wrists and they rotate so it seems to give your muscles a better workout than conventional pushups.


----------



## Jdokan

broke new ground last night... got 50 chin/pull ups....not all at once but done in one sitting....may not sound like much...but for me...an awesome mile stone......wasn't that long ago I couldn't do 5 let alone 10....


----------



## CoryKS

Jdokan said:


> broke new ground last night... got 50 chin/pull ups....not all at once but done in one sitting....may not sound like much...but for me...an awesome mile stone......wasn't that long ago I couldn't do 5 let alone 10....


 
50 may not sound like much?!  Man, the most I've ever done in my whole life is 20, and only because I was kipping like a mofo.  Great job, sounds like this system works well!


----------



## kosho

man 50 great work  keep it up....  Things are going good here... still going at it...

kosho


----------



## Jdokan

This has got to be by far the best exercise program I've encountered...I'm into week 5 (we do sunday-> friday...sat is off night)  The Ab Ripper....I hate it..but love it...(sound familiar)....has to be the toughest disk thus far.....the bicylcing exercises (#2 & 3) and worst is the next one I think the Frog thing......killer....Can't get my feet off the floor.......I'd rather do Yoga twice than this one.....tough, tough, tough.....great stuff.....


----------



## KenpoDave

Jdokan said:


> broke new ground last night... got 50 chin/pull ups....not all at once but done in one sitting....may not sound like much...but for me...an awesome mile stone......wasn't that long ago I couldn't do 5 let alone 10....


 
You're kidding, right?  50?  That's awesome!


----------



## Jdokan

KenpoDave said:


> You're kidding, right? 50? That's awesome!


Thanks!!
    This has been a great program so far.....can't wait to see the results at week 13......

There are three of us doing this at night and one of the guys is a madman...he keeps pushing....If it wasn't for him I would not have attempted 50....


----------



## KenpoDave

Just for fun, I did legs, plyo, legs, then yoga the last four days.

It's not fun today.  It is wierd, this feeling good yet being really sore at the same time.


----------



## KenpoDave

I am out of town this week at the American Industrial Hygiene Conference, so the workouts are not gonna happen regularly.  What I am doing is Ab Ripper X every other day, and there is a Bikram Yoga Studio about two miles from the hotel.  I should be able to hit 3 of those classes while I am here, and then at least one, maybe two while in Tulsa this weekend at Kyoshi Greene's Warrior Weekend Camp.

If I can do 4-5 Bikram classes in one week, that should either kill me or give me a decent boost.  90 minutes of yoga in a 106 degree room...


----------



## kosho

Dave,

           Good luck with that..

kosho


----------



## Jdokan

KenpoDave said:


> I am out of town this week at the American Industrial Hygiene Conference, so the workouts are not gonna happen regularly. What I am doing is Ab Ripper X every other day, and there is a Bikram Yoga Studio about two miles from the hotel. I should be able to hit 3 of those classes while I am here, and then at least one, maybe two while in Tulsa this weekend at Kyoshi Greene's Warrior Weekend Camp.
> 
> If I can do 4-5 Bikram classes in one week, that should either kill me or give me a decent boost. 90 minutes of yoga in a 106 degree room...


Suggestion if you travel alot...
I copied ALL the disks to my laptop...That way when I travel I take the push up bars and some bands with me and I continue to the workout....no dumbells for heavier exercise..but good enough...


----------



## REH2

I have a question.  I am what some would call a "hard gainer", I struggle to keep weight on.  I am trying to gain about 25 lbs of muscle.  I know it sounds like a big jump but I'm 5' 11" and barely 160 lbs right now.  I work out, train, have a job thats physically demanding.  I eat like a hog and do so as healthy as I can.  Can this program help me with my goals?  I figured it better to ask people using the program than take the word of adds.  Any input would be great.

Thanks


----------



## kosho

I can not say, for me I started at 246.5 I am 5ft 11in I am now 220 and lost 5 inch in the pants area. was 39 going into 40 now a 34...

kosho


----------



## GradualProgression

Too add mass the key is to take in more calories (through healthy means such as protein) than you burn. P90 seems very cardio intensive its designed to burn away layers of fat to expose the muscle underneath using fast paced circuit type workouts.

What you want to do is increase your protein(caloric) intake lay off cardio (except for warming up) and do low rep sets meaning workout with weights  in which you burn out with 8-10 reps. Do 5 sets per exercise and within a couple of months you will notice a huge difference.

You will not lose too much cardio conditioning if you do this in 1 month intervals (1month limited cardio, 1 month regular cardio.) due to the fact that lifting as long as you breath correctly will give you some of the same effects as cardio.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jdokan

Ab ripper:
          Completed the set for the first time last night.....DID OVER 349 AB RIPPER EXERCISES.....my wieght seems to be hovering in the 185 # area...but my body is changing drastically....This is an awesome program!!


----------



## kosho

great job. I love ab ripper X.

kosho


----------



## REH2

Congrats to you guys for your achievements through this!  
  Thanks for the input.  I have been bumping up my proteins and being a lot more careful about my hydration.  I am gonna dig up a few articles I have seen here recently and start a new thread with links to get some feed back on cardio for martial artists, just curious as to how everyone else will feel about it. 

Thanks again


----------



## Kosho Gakkusei

REH2 said:


> I have a question. I am what some would call a "hard gainer", I struggle to keep weight on. I am trying to gain about 25 lbs of muscle. I know it sounds like a big jump but I'm 5' 11" and barely 160 lbs right now. I work out, train, have a job thats physically demanding. I eat like a hog and do so as healthy as I can. Can this program help me with my goals? I figured it better to ask people using the program than take the word of adds. Any input would be great.
> 
> Thanks


 
Been there done that in my 20s.  I was 5'10" 155# "hard gainer" and went to 195# in about 4 months.  The secret was simple: heavy weights, low reps, and lots of food especially protein.  Do that and you'll gain muscle mass fast!  The problem you'll have as a martial artist is the bulk will slow you down a bit.  You'd be better off using p90x.  You can modify the diet (as in eat at a higher level and increase your protein) and use heavier weights but the nature of the program will tend to build mass that is more functional and explosive while maintaining flexibility.



GradualProgression said:


> Too add mass the key is to take in more calories (through healthy means such as protein) than you burn.* P90 seems very cardio intensive its designed to burn away layers of fat to expose the muscle underneath using fast paced circuit type workouts.*
> 
> What you want to do is increase your protein(caloric) intake lay off cardio (except for warming up) and do low rep sets meaning workout with weights in which you burn out with 8-10 reps. Do 5 sets per exercise and within a couple of months you will notice a huge difference.
> 
> You will not lose too much cardio conditioning if you do this in 1 month intervals (1month limited cardio, 1 month regular cardio.) due to the fact that lifting as long as you breath correctly will give you some of the same effects as cardio.
> 
> Hope this helps.


GradualProgression is describing the method I used to gain mass fast in my 20s but doesn't really know what p90x is about.  I wouldn't use the term cardio intesive to describe p90x.  I woud use calistenic intensive or just plain intensive but not cardio.  Only 2 out of 12 workouts in p90x are cardio workouts (kenpo x and cardio x).  In the Classic Routine Kenpo X is only used once a week and Cardio X is not used at all.  Cardio X is used in the Lean Routine and the Doubles Routine or as a replacement for Plyo X for those who have issues and injuries that make them unable to do plyometrics.  The weight training/callistenic routines are fast paced but your heart rate is not going to be in the cardio zone.  Plyo X will have you both in and above your cardio zone - but the nature of the workout will build very explosive legs and again this is only once a week.

The method GP described is perhaps the fastest way to gain mass.  You could probably gain the 25 pounds your looking for in 4 to 6 months but like I said the bulk will slow you down and you can also expect to gain some fat too.  Explosiveness & speed is the key to having power in your techniques so that workout will be counterproductive to you as a martial artist.

I was only able to do p90x for 23 days because I hurt my back.  But I lost 4 pounds overall - went from 198# to 194#, from 23% body fat to 21% body fat.  I also lost 1 1/2" from my waist and gained 5/8" in both arms. I lost an estimated 6 pounds of fat and gained 2 pounds of muscle netting the 4 pounds of loss.

REH2,
If you use p90x and eat the higher level of calories and make sure your protein intake is at least 120 grams or higher and use heavy weights fpr 8 -10 reps.  I think you could gain as much as 10# or even 15# of muscle in the 90 days.  But even if you only gain 5 or 6 pounds it will be a weight gain that is more useful - you will be faster, more powerful, and explosive at least that's what I saw in my 23 days.

As soon as my back heals up, I will start a new 90 days.  I'm still sticking to the diet minus the extra calories that are added to compensate for the workouts

_Don Flatt


----------



## REH2

Thanks, think I might try this program.  It was a problem for me in my 20's but I guess I thought as I got older I would thicken up!  Now, pushing closer to 40, I figure I need to try harder..  LoL


----------



## KenpoDave

kosho said:


> Dave,
> 
> Good luck with that..
> 
> kosho


 
It was an interesting week.  I went to Bikram Yoga Tues, Wed., and Thurs mornings at 6.  It was tough.  Did Ab Ripper X every night.  Wasn't hungry at all during the week, so I managed to eat well.

I lost 8 pounds all in all on the week.  My wife noticed when I went to pick her and my son up at the airport.

The clincher had to be two days of kenpo training in the Oklahoma heat following the week!


----------



## kosho

*It was an interesting week. I went to Bikram Yoga Tues, Wed., and Thurs mornings at 6. It was tough. Did Ab Ripper X every night. Wasn't hungry at all during the week, so I managed to eat well.

I lost 8 pounds all in all on the week. My wife noticed when I went to pick her and my son up at the airport.

The clincher had to be two days of kenpo training in the Oklahoma heat following the week!*
*__________________*

Dave,
         Nice job keep it up. Things are going well still here for me. 

Friday is my last day of work as I have the summers off...

Kosho


----------



## kosho

P90X going good still. I have moved the training to am time. now that summer is here I want to get the work outs done...


Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

kosho said:


> P90X going good still. I have moved the training to am time. now that summer is here I want to get the work outs done...
> 
> 
> Kosho


Have moved into week 8....still doing the 9:30pm timeframe....Do I envy you....would love to do mornings.....but...at least they're getting done!
I wonder the statistics on how many buy vs complete the program.....It would rival that of those making it to Black Belt....???


----------



## kosho

I think your right about that. 

kosho


----------



## KenpoDave

Jdokan said:


> Have moved into week 8....still doing the 9:30pm timeframe....Do I envy you....would love to do mornings.....but...at least they're getting done!
> I wonder the statistics on how many buy vs complete the program.....It would rival that of those making it to Black Belt....???


 
I think you are right.  Don't know if I will ever "complete" it.  I have been doing the workouts for a year and 4 months, and love it.


----------



## Jdokan

That is incredible!!  How many transitions in the program have you seen?  P90 to P90X now there's a P90X+....WoW over a year...My plan is to take Aug/Sept off and start again for Oct....The honey-Do list is not getting done fast enough....I figure 8 weeks should buy me the next 13 weeks....


----------



## Tames D

Jdokan said:


> Have moved into week 8....still doing the 9:30pm timeframe....Do I envy you....would love to do mornings.....but...at least they're getting done!
> I* wonder the statistics on how many buy vs complete the program*.....It would rival that of those making it to Black Belt....???


I'm not looking at it as having a completion. I really like the workout. It's the most complete full body workout I've ever used. I plan to continue it year round or until I find something I like better.


----------



## Jdokan

QUI-GON said:


> I'm not looking at it as having a completion. I really like the workout. It's the most complete full body workout I've ever used. I plan to continue it year round or until I find something I like better.


Sorry not what I meant....I agree with you that this will become a year round thing what I meant was I wonder how many buy this and don't complete the first 13 week session...( mean how many people that bought other programs/equipment that became clothes racks....).This is an intense program extremely robust for the entire body...Like you my schedule is to follow the P90X lead....13 weeks, a couple off, then start all over again....this time I will write down the weights, reps, etc....
I am doing things now that I could not do in the beginning.....of all the disks...disk 9 is the toughest for me....I can't match them 1 for 1.....
Into week 8...doing Plyometrics tonight....Woo  Hoo...


----------



## RevIV

Jdokan said:


> Sorry not what I meant....I agree with you that this will become a year round thing what I meant was I wonder how many buy this and don't complete the first 13 week session...( mean how many people that bought other programs/equipment that became clothes racks....).This is an intense program extremely robust for the entire body...Like you my schedule is to follow the P90X lead....13 weeks, a couple off, then start all over again....this time I will write down the weights, reps, etc....
> I am doing things now that I could not do in the beginning.....of all the disks...disk 9 is the toughest for me....I can't match them 1 for 1.....
> Into week 8...doing Plyometrics tonight....Woo Hoo...


 
Hi my name is Jesse and I'm a quiter.  I still plan on doing it but the 1 month old is taking up some time.  go figure -- no one told me having a kid was going to be work...ha.


----------



## Tames D

RevIV said:


> Hi my name is Jesse and I'm a quiter. I still plan on doing it but the 1 month old is taking up some time. go figure -- no one told me having a kid was going to be work...ha.


I know what you mean. I can't always fit it into my daily routine. An hour a day is hard to find sometimes with everything going on in my life (and the yoga workout is 1 1/2 hours). I'm not really concerned with the 90 day thing. I'm making it a regular year round workout the best I can. Besides, I get a major Kung-Fu workout 4 days a week as it is.

Enjoy your baby and work P90X into your schedule the best you can.


----------



## Jdokan

RevIV said:


> Hi my name is Jesse and I'm a quiter. I still plan on doing it but the 1 month old is taking up some time. go figure -- no one told me having a kid was going to be work...ha.


 
Considering you plan on getting back to it...you then my friend are no quitter!!!! Besides....family always comes first....and children always take precedence..the first of many sacrifices a parent makes.and always with joy and no looking back
I think of the P90X as the same as my MA trainingit will be a lifelong endeavor


----------



## KenpoDave

Jdokan said:


> That is incredible!! How many transitions in the program have you seen? P90 to P90X now there's a P90X+....WoW over a year...My plan is to take Aug/Sept off and start again for Oct....The honey-Do list is not getting done fast enough....I figure 8 weeks should buy me the next 13 weeks....


 
I was not even aware of P90 until after I bought P90X and went to the message boards.  I have purchased P90X+, and those routines are intense.  I don't plan on ever quitting.


----------



## KenpoDave

So, how are we doing?


----------



## Jdokan

Starting week  12 tomorrow.....I am very impressed with this program....We have stuck it through doing the daily routines as the disks dictate.....I have not as yet added up all the exercises by design....but do like the idea of knowing I'm doing over 1000 abs per week...incredible.....
Arms, back, legs much stronger....wish my knees were better that seems to be my weakness...too many years of abuse unfortunately.....but they are stronger as well .....have decided to take off August then start again Sept 1st....


----------



## KenpoDave

Jdokan said:


> Starting week 12 tomorrow.....I am very impressed with this program....We have stuck it through doing the daily routines as the disks dictate.....I have not as yet added up all the exercises by design....but do like the idea of knowing I'm doing over 1000 abs per week...incredible.....
> Arms, back, legs much stronger....wish my knees were better that seems to be my weakness...too many years of abuse unfortunately.....but they are stronger as well .....have decided to take off August then start again Sept 1st....


 
I took a week off while in Florida, although I did find a yoga class and my wife and I went to 3 of them.  I am currently out of state on assignment, but did bring the program with me this time.  Just finished Plyo X and Abs.  Hope I didn'g disturb the folks on the 2nd floor.  I tried really hard to land like a cat...!


----------



## Jdokan

Day 80....Feeling really good have a few minor injuries....August will be my month off...Definitely need it....Did a tendon in the left hand ring finger....kills me most of the day until I start lifting then it loosens up....I'm goona try some lifting tomorrow morning and see if it gets more loose earlier in the day....A couple of minor back twitches...probably from really working the core...(somethng I haven't been faithful to in a long time)..All in all I feel really good...Again...look forward to the month off and look forward to starting again in Sept....this time by the book....recording weights, reps, etc....
I recommend this program to most everybody that discusses with me their desire to get into shape......


----------



## Jdokan

KenpoDave said:


> I took a week off while in Florida, although I did find a yoga class and my wife and I went to 3 of them. I am currently out of state on assignment, but did bring the program with me this time. Just finished Plyo X and Abs. Hope I didn'g disturb the folks on the 2nd floor. I tried really hard to land like a cat...!


 Good for you....no rest for the committed...(HMMMM) I did the same when Iwent to Florida....Helped me to ensure Ididn't quit...
I did Plyo last night...that is a really really tough workout...my legs and left knee really start tocomplaing....how about those "make an X' moves..???  Carzy..talk about a burn my calves are screamin' when I finish that part....you know which piece of that disk that I have difficulty with is the " run around the towel"....I must be uncoordinated....that is a tough one for me...


----------



## KenpoDave

Jdokan said:


> Good for you....no rest for the committed...(HMMMM) I did the same when Iwent to Florida....Helped me to ensure Ididn't quit...
> I did Plyo last night...that is a really really tough workout...my legs and left knee really start tocomplaing....how about those "make an X' moves..??? Carzy..talk about a burn my calves are screamin' when I finish that part....you know which piece of that disk that I have difficulty with is the " run around the towel"....I must be uncoordinated....that is a tough one for me...


 
Yeah, the Hot Foot, that one kills.  It might not be so bad if they put it nearer the beginning!


----------



## KenpoDave

Kosho, how did you do?  Did you finish?


----------



## kosho

hello,
          Got to day 75  and hurt my T 9 disk.  not sure how or when but had to stop for now. have MRI this saturday to see whats up. but lost 28 pounds and still 5 inches in my middle. still happy with what has happened. will get back once the issue is gone...

kosho


----------



## Jdokan

KenpoX tonight & 1 more week....
Started with 185# down to 178# as of wed...more noticeable though is the waistline & arms...What I found interesting was as the program advanced the exercises didn't seem as difficult...I look forward to the required time off and look forward to starting up again in Sept....
During the layoff I think I will maintain the yoga, ab ripper and probably the pushups as well.....I think the forward momentum might be set back if I didn't keep some of it up...........


----------



## KenpoDave

kosho said:


> hello,
> Got to day 75 and hurt my T 9 disk. not sure how or when but had to stop for now. have MRI this saturday to see whats up. but lost 28 pounds and still 5 inches in my middle. still happy with what has happened. will get back once the issue is gone...
> 
> kosho


 
That is incredible!!!  Sorry to hear about your back, though.  Just imagine, next time you start up, you will be 25 pounds ahead of the game!!!


----------



## KenpoDave

Jdokan said:


> KenpoX tonight & 1 more week....
> Started with 185# down to 178# as of wed...more noticeable though is the waistline & arms...What I found interesting was as the program advanced the exercises didn't seem as difficult...I look forward to the required time off and look forward to starting up again in Sept....
> During the layoff I think I will maintain the yoga, ab ripper and probably the pushups as well.....I think the forward momentum might be set back if I didn't keep some of it up...........


 
Awesome!


----------



## Jdokan

Dreya Webber:
         Sexiest abs...


----------



## Jdokan

Down to the wire...into week 13 day 3....Never thought I would make it this far.....All in all everything went well (my left knee has been the only issue) I can't complain at all...I do recommend this as the best program to date for overall body fitness.....take it to whatever level you want.....


----------



## KenpoDave

Jdokan said:


> Dreya Webber:
> Sexiest abs...


 
I think it is Marlane, the "German Potato Soup" girl.


----------



## Jdokan

KenpoDave said:


> I think it is Marlane, the "German Potato Soup" girl.


 AH yes a definite cutie....


----------



## Jdokan

Finished up beginning of Aug...WOW!  Best program by far I've tried...Have done the maintenance 3 times thing...Am now going back to the full program on Monday...this time I'm going to do mon-sat & going to record weights/reps better.....my daughter (she's 20) is interested in doing it with me.....I'm very excited about that...


----------



## KenpoDave

Jdokan said:


> Finished up beginning of Aug...WOW! Best program by far I've tried...Have done the maintenance 3 times thing...Am now going back to the full program on Monday...this time I'm going to do mon-sat & going to record weights/reps better.....my daughter (she's 20) is interested in doing it with me.....I'm very excited about that...


 
Nice.  Congrats.  Did you do before and after pics?


----------



## Jdokan

No...felt kinda silly about that....But now I wish I had.....just to see the transformation....


----------



## kosho

hope all are doing well. 

kosho


----------



## Jdokan

Kosho... how'd you make out with your re-coop?  Things back to normal?


----------



## kosho

thanks for asking...  T7, T8, T9, T10 all compound fractures from falling off a roof...  still healing had a Cat scan last week... looking for other issues in the back. 

Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

Started back up again Moday night....WORD OF ADVICE....if you're doing this DON'T STOP.... i took off a couple of weeks which led to about 8 weeks.....what a set back very dissappointing...pushups are ok...sort of but pull/chin ups fell through the floor back to being a beginner.....hoping the re-bound occurs.....This WILL NOT again....P90 has become my daily routine from now on....another part of my permanent training....
3rd day back very, very sore....


----------



## kosho

well surgery on lower back next month. so P90X on hold.
Hopfully all goes well.

kosho


----------



## KempoGuy06

kosho said:


> well surgery on lower back next month. so P90X on hold.
> Hopfully all goes well.
> 
> kosho


wow very serious. I wish you a speedy recovery

B


----------



## Jdokan

Yes...Good Luck by all means...A positive attitude is key to a speedy revovery....Visualize yourself back on the mat....kicking butt........
Be well....


----------



## KenpoDave

I hope everything goes well with the surgery.  Keep us posted.

My wife and I have been doing P90X every other day, walking on the days in between.  This weekend, we are attempting a 27 mile trail walk in the mountains of Central Arkansas.  We're going to try and pull it off in one day!

The best part will be the spa package...massages and soaking in the natural springs in Hot Springs.


----------



## kosho

Thanks for the words.
 I look forward to getting back to training after a good rest.
then back to P90X

Kosho


----------



## Jdokan

haven't stop since.................Again ...the best workout for the money....


----------



## KenpoDave

Getting started again.  Started dieting about a month ago for a head start.

PlyoX tomorrow...


----------



## WCman1976

I'm glad to have found this thread, even though no one has posted on it in years LOL. Have any of you tried moving on to P90X2? I own it but I am in the middle of a hybrid between two other programs: P90X and P90X Plus. I LOVE the hybrid workouts because it gives you variety...fights back the number one enemy of fitness: BOREDOM!


----------

